# Classic Fighters Airshow 2017... Yes, 2017!



## nuuumannn (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I've been toying around with some of my old airshow images in the vain hope that I can improve them. This means rejigging these ones from last year. I've added some effect to some of them; it's not to everyone's taste, but here's a sample. There's a link to the lot of images below.





Proctor side 
This is a Proctor, even though it is configured to look like a Gull Six - Jean Batten's Gull Six, to be precise.




Spitfire IX 
High shutter speed has frozen the prop blades. This is before I learned to fiddle about shutter priority settings.




Tank advance 
Tank Mk.IV advancing.




Camel-4 
Camel repro with a big hunk of wood at the front.




Dogfight 
Camel and D VII have it out.




Corsair -2
I could only get this shot with a fast shutter speed and my 600mm lens...




Seasprite-1 
RNZAF Seasprite.




NZ7002-3 
Herky doing a Khe Sanh approach.




Steadfast-1 
Yak-3 Steadfast is a former Reno air racer and boy, is it fast.




Steadfast-7 
It's all engine.




Warbirds flypast-2 
Final warbirds fly-by




P-40 still 
RCAF P-40 at dusk.

Link to more photos from this series here: Classic Flighters 2017

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice work Grant !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Papa Tango Whiskey (Dec 16, 2018)

I have flown some hours in a Seasprite in the mid 70's while on my first ship. Good memories.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 16, 2018)

Shots look very good grant


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks guys. The joys of good photo editing software.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2018)

Missed these first time around. Very nice Grant.


----------

